# Backround Plant



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Whats the tall sagatarius called it looks like grass ? Narrow leaf ? or something... i need to order somemore to fill in the back... so let me know whats it called thx


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Sagittaria subuluata?

Vallisneria and Cryptocoryne balansae are also excellent background plants (Crypt balansae is the prettiest of the three, IMO). It all depends on the size and height of your tank though.

Carlos


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

i have a 30 gallon tall... kinda sucks cause i have the eclipse system II on it and the lighting isnt that great so i can only get low light plants...


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Maybe there is a lighting solution for you.


----------

